# Penn reel tune-ups, Tiger Pt. area.



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Anybody tune-up and fix Penn reels near Tiger Pt. to Navarre? I have about 12 that need a look-see. SSG, Fierce, SSV, and random. 

Please send me a note. 

thanks, Gaffy


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

contact oceanmaster (keith) he is not far from you he is located by the pensacola beach bridge in gulf breeze


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*reels*

Pompano Joe is behind Lowes, Tiger Point area


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Pompano Joe lives reel close to you..!


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies -- especially Ocean Master! It's kinda rare that someone who does that kind of work will point you to someone closer!

Gaffy


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm a licensed business, pay county, state, and federal tax. I don't charge anyone tax but.....

I want to go fishing..!!! I haven't' been all year..!

I'm going Friday and Monday hopefully so please let Joe take care of them for you.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Pompano Joe lives reel close to you..!


Thanks Keith...would love to help you Gaffy, but I'm in Mexico until Tuesday. Call me middle of next week if you still need someone. 850-516-2409.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't go wrong with either Gaffy!!! both are great guys!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Agreed. Both OM and Joe will do a good job for you. It is nice to see two guys respect each other the way they do. That says a lot about their character.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Gaffy here. I totally agree. Classy guys, both. I have the time.

Best wishes, Gaffy


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm ready to help you now. We fished enough Friday to get me satisfied and sunburned and I'm not too busy right now.

I will be available.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Catch something out there Keith?


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ocean Master said:


> I'm ready to help you now. We fished enough Friday to get me satisfied and sunburned and I'm not too busy right now.
> 
> I will be available.


 Glad you finally got your fishin fix...:thumbup:


----------

